# Flamingo report, 9 September



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Great report as always capt. In the next couple weeks I will be making my way down there coming from choko going south. I'll try to stay in the boat with all the sharks down there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Probably a good idea.... I forgot to mention we also released a baby sawfish and broke in a few new or re-wrapped rods - it's that time of year, I only have three more rods to re-wrap and re-finish....


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Great report! Thanks for taking the time.

Swamp


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice report. You really know how to get a guy stirred up for some gulf fishing! I like to hear about the sawfish you and your clients see. I have a buddy with a place on the Manatee River and his neighbors found a nine foot sawfish dying under his dock with its saw hacked off. The fish was nine feet without the saw. That crap makes me feel murderous!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What got the saws on the endangered specie list was what happens every time one runs into a net.... The rostrum (the "saw") just can't get free of any net they encounter. What then happens is that the animal tears up the net (understatement) and to remove it you have to cut it free. By the time it's discovered the sawfish is dead so some just cut the saw free to be able to untangle their nets..... Not a pretty picture.

The good news, if there is any, is that the net ban here in Florida has allowed the saws to begin to expand their territory northward from the Everglades again (at one time this particular specie of sawfish was worldwide...). If inshore netting was curtailed around the world I think tha's all you'd need to see them recover nicely (I worked for folks at Mote Marine when the work was being done to get the sawfish on the endangered list and got to talk quite a bit with the marine biologists doing the work....).


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

that's terrible that guys cut the rostrum, i never heard that. can't imagine an animal starving to death... i have seen tons of little saws around the past few years, that makes me really happy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What I was talking about was netters cutting off the rostrum after the saw was already killed by the net.

Anyone that's ever handled one or two of them wouldn't ever attempt it with a live one (or if they did try it would certainly be one of those Youtube moments). I've handled saws at the boat up to almost 14 feet long (the biggest I ever saw was well over 20 feet long...). You don't want to be anywhere near the saw on an agitated fish (it would like skate boarding through coils of barbed wire....).


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah, i was thinking of the one dying under the guy's dock. but you're probably right, it was already gone. i have seen some huge ones too, and seen some medium ones eat mullet... i would not want to get in the way of that nose!


----------

